# Again sad day.



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Way back in 2010 I made a topic about it being a sad day http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15889-sad-day-today/

... Well for the best part of two years I have had my fingers crossed that the developers would leave alone my 20 acre stomping ground... It seems not  Passing today I noticed the hard hats and booted suits at the gates with large plan sheets in hand. I stopped and spoke to one of the people who live opposite that informed me that they were indeed starting work soon and people were being told not to enter any more... I feel like crying I loved these fields growing up nothing is sacred any more... This was one of the few places I could freely shoot without having to look over my shoulder every time... sad sad day.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I feel for you, bud. Have seen a load of development in my favorite spots as well. Time to utilize your camo and sneaky Army/woodsman skills.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

This is bad news mate :-(.......... go chain yourself to a tree ! :-D


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Find yourself some Roman coins and tiles, PRONTO!!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Shoot ball bearings from where the photo was taken. Like 5/8 steel balls and after each shot do an evil laugh and say somthing like haha you take my slinging grounds I'll haunt you hahahahahahahaha. (Then run). That will at least give some more fun for a bit. Plus there wearing hard hats so fire away!!!! J/K do not do this.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm sorry man. The same thing happened to me over & over again growing up, untilbthe last vestiges of green space spanned defunct railroad tracks. Now even they are being "remediated" for "commercial use". I'm sorry for your loss, friend.


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

I feel ya. A real loss.  The big project at the end of our street just got cancelled due to pressure from the town and neighbors. Every once in a while we win one and stop the concrete advance.

"In wildness is the salvation of the earth" -Thoreau


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

TOO BATTLEEE!!!!!!!!

:battle: :battle: :battle: :battle: :battle: :battle: :battle: :shocked: :shocked:

You should speak to the council and ask for a report showing there's no ancient artefacts or endangered creatures there


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Sad!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry my friend!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Truly sorry to hear that, it is a sad day when development eats up nature.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

oh no !

where is the don`t like button when you need one !

cheers


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Man that sucks!! About a mile from my house starts a 80,000 acre lot that NC State University is selling to an out of state company/organization that wants to clear a lot of the trees out and plant crops and later develop the area into housing and commercial property.


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

I know the feeling. I live on the outskirts of Manchester. it's full of countryside but more and more houses a being built and trees are being destroyed for farming land. It's a bit of a one two punch because we lose places to shoot and we lose all the natural slingshot growing there.


----------

